# MY TURN!! waiting for kids



## Jessica84

So this after noon I decided to take a break from building kidding stalls and get some pictures of the pregos........well some of the pregos since as you can see in the first picture it can be hard to do lol
This year I only have 56 does to kid out. I bred them back a few months earlier this year so Im guessing a lot of singles :/ But it is what it is!
Friday will be day 150 since I put the first buck in with his batch of girls, but assuming I didn't miss anyone being bred (I started out fairly well keeping track) the first doe I have due will be on the 13th. So heres a few of them!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck! I can't imagine doing that many anymore.


----------



## Jessica84

dang i took more then i thought!


----------



## Jessica84

one short!


----------



## Jessica84

Ok thats the last of the pictures


----------



## PippasCubby

Oh yay! Good luck. I hope it goes much better than last year.


----------



## New-goat-mom

Wow! I can't even wrap my head around that many having babies at the same time! Beautiful ladies! I hope you have a wonderful kidding season! And OMG... is that Minnie mouse pajamas?


----------



## wifeof1

Incredible. So who are the sires. Pictures please


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That is still a lot of does!! Good luck


----------



## Goat_Scout

They are all sooooo nice looking!! I can't wait for baby pictures!


----------



## spidy1

LLLOOOVVVEEE them!!!!! pics of the boys?


----------



## Jessica84

PippasCubby said:


> Oh yay! Good luck. I hope it goes much better than last year.


Oh my gosh thank you me too!! But I just had this terrible feeling last year and I really don't this year so I'm taking that as a sign lol 
Yes on the PJs lol now you know my secret lol some people buy PJs to sleep in I wear them and yoga pants all day every day as long as I'm not in public lol
Thank you all! I am super excited to see what they have! Even being a few months early it just takes forever for kids to come. 
Here are the boys. The first one is my new guy so that makes it even more exciting to see what he has! He is fairly large in the chest and shoulders so I only gave him my wider girls till I know what he has. But the dapple paint is his offspring that I bought a few years back so I have a little sneak peek of what he can do lol 
Jack








Mister (he's still my favorite and got most of the girls)








Yoshi








And gizmo who holds my heart but has almost worked him self totally out of a job so only got 3 girls


----------



## SalteyLove

Hooray! Can't wait to see your kids! I love your LaBoer gals

Wishing you a simple, straightforward, healthy, hearty kidding season of reasonable size twins all around.


----------



## ArborGoats

Sending you best wishes!!! Can't wait for baby pictures!


----------



## SalteyLove

P.S. If you just can't use Gizmo anymore I totally understand and you can just ship him right to CT and I'll take very good care of him 

P.P.S. speaking of which - I'm line/in-breeding on my senior buck for the first time this year - I think it should work well! I used a half-brother over his half-sisters (all sired by the senior buck...different dams - I think I explained that correctly). It makes me nervous! But if it works I can hang on to my love Postage. Haven't bred FF does back to their sire yet though... I might brave it next year for 1 year.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, nice!!


----------



## Goat_Scout

I was looking back at the pictures and who is number 55 bred to? She looks like an Alpine cross maybe? She's HUGE!


----------



## New-goat-mom

Those are going to be some gorgeous babies! Can't wait to see the pictures of them. 

I live in pajamas at home, too, so I tend to notice fellow PJ addicts. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice, happy kidding. 

Boy, you are going to be very busy soon.


----------



## Jessica84

Saltey they will be ok  I actually did line breed him with his half sister before and they were stunning kids! But with them being registered it was a total BAM look at this when people would look at the papers. I wasn’t sure what the big deal was, I mean the chance of having two heads is over with, it doesn’t have it! But I did have a good handful of people that kinda scuffed at it. I still sold them so it didn’t hurt or anything. But I think what I’m going to do is trade yoshi in, he was kinda a I NEED a buck and then just kinda go down threw the line of boys. So misters kids would go to jack, those off spring to another buck and then those to gizmo or something along those lines.......but he is 6 so maybe not.
I should sell him but he is just such a lover. Even my dad who throws up over the smell of buck lol every day on his way to take his walk he stops to visit him. He said once that it will be a sad day not having him out there and I told him when he dies I’m stuffing his head and hanging on the wall, no one thought that was very funny lol


----------



## Jessica84

Goat_Scout said:


> I was looking back at the pictures and who is number 55 bred to? She looks like an Alpine cross maybe? She's HUGE!


Snuggles is bred to gizmo. They have amazing kids together! She lost all 3 of her kids last year  so she ended up being my little milk goat and we went from a total hate relationship to love lol I was her baby. She cleaned me and loved me as I milked her. But she's a good mom so it did break my heart badly when she lost them


----------



## Goat_Scout

Jessica84 said:


> Snuggles is bred to gizmo. They have amazing kids together! She lost all 3 of her kids last year  so she ended up being my little milk goat and we went from a total hate relationship to love lol I was her baby. She cleaned me and loved me as I milked her. But she's a good mom so it did break my heart badly when she lost them


I'm so sorry about her kids.  I heard that you had a hard time with many of your does/kids during kidding season last year, do you know what the cause or causes were?


----------



## Jessica84

I am 99.9% sure it was selenium deficiency. I took some of the kids I lost and placenta in and they couldn’t find anything wrong. But when they did the liver they tested for everything BUT selenium. So I was kinda sold on that but still looking into what was going on. When I got Jack I was talking to the seller and she said almost to a T that happened to her years ago and they did test selenium levels and it was very low. So this year I made sure all the does were kept up on minerals, added selenium salt (not to the minerals but another tub with it) and made sure their bose was given a little early not a week before they were due like last year :/ so hopefully that fixes things!


----------



## JK_Farms

Yay! hopefully you'll have a better year this year! All your kids are going to be gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you  I’m not sure I could handle last year again but I have hope for this year


----------



## toth boer goats

I hear ya.


----------



## Jessica84

I know you and others didn’t have the best year last year either and I wish everyone a great 2018 kidding!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Thank you so much, you too.


----------



## goat girls

That's a lot of goats to kid out!!!


----------



## Jessica84

I will cry about lack of sleep but I love it! If my parents were not getting older and I had more time on my hands I would have even more lol


----------



## goat girls

In kidding season sleeping is a minor detail


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I get very cranky about my sleep......I’m for sure a child when it comes to that lol but part of the reason I changed to winter kidding is because there isn’t much going on during the winter so I can catch a nap during the day if I’ve been up all night


----------



## toth boer goats

I know what you mean not a lot of sleep.















As you watch and they begin to kid, the next one follows and so on.








We are so exhausted checking on them throughout the night, but yet, when daylight and the day begins.
I get a 2nd wind and say, come on girls drop them now, so it is less to worry about you during the night. 
After all is done, we can finally get some...


----------



## NyGoatMom

So glad I will not be missing these kids pics. Jessica, you know how I envy your goaties


----------



## Mmhyronimus

I love all your colors! Wish I could find some dappled colors around where I live. Well, I can find them, but I can't afford them. $400-600 for an unregistered doe just for the color is a little ridiculous I think. But I will just live vicariously through everyone's pictures for now..


----------



## Jessica84

Toth they do just go in waves!! And they love to pretend they are done for now and I’ll race in to get a shower and BAM! One says just kidding and the shower goes down the drain lol there has been times I debated on a shower or sleep lol
Thank you nygoatmom. I’ve missed ya! They will start Monday! lol we are expected to get 2 1/2 inches of rain so that will be the day lol
Mmhyronimus they can be very expensive! And your right they shouldn’t be so much just because of color. I will pay a little more for color but not a crazy price. I like having color not just because they are pretty but it makes kidding time so much more fun! I’ve bred dapples to dapples and got anything from dapples to solid to paints and I just love how you never know what your going to get. One doe has given me every color and pattern under the sun over the years so it makes it fun slowly watching a kid come out and not knowing what it will be lol. At the same time my traditionals who don’t give me any color I wouldn’t trade for the world!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Good to be back Jessie! I love your dappled goats...to.die.for. I swear if you were closer, I'd have one!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats

One day, a couple of years ago.
I had 3 kidding at the same exact time. 
Two, were sisters and one of them was trying to kid almost on top of her sister, which was in labor too.
That was work trying to get her away from her sister, so there are no mix up's.
This was in the daytime and a nice day thank goodness. I watched and had to assist 2 does. 
So I had to run in and wash up really quick, after helping one to go to the other. 

My does like to get bred within the same week. 
So it can make things very tricky, when they do kid at the same time.


----------



## spidy1

I had 2 does go at the same time too! thankfully in two different stalls, I had to help the first, so I missed the second, darn mamas I wanted to be there!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yeah mine, were out in the field, but the sister decided 8 acres was way too big, LOL.


----------



## Jessica84

I don’t mind them going at the same time unless I have them at all corners of the field. That doesn’t make things very fun lol I had 11 go on the same day last year and it was windy and they were all over the place in different stages and I was trying to pull kids out before they died and move kids out of the wind, that was a mess! I finally told them if anyone else has kids today I’m selling you lol I laugh about it now but wasn’t fun at the time


----------



## SalteyLove

Jessie every time I see a notification that you commented on this thread I get all excited and think your kidding season has begun!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...me too!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow you are one super busy goat mama! I hope and pray you have an awesome kidding season! Your does and bucks are gorgeous! I too would love some color! I'd love to have one with some black, black paint or dappled would be neat! 

I couldn't imagine kidding out all those does! Do you have much help normally?


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I’m sorry lol nope nothing yet. I thought today would be the turning point for the first few but nope they just laughed at me and said they are not kidding during this storm! Which is ok I won’t get mad at them this time since we have flood and wind warnings today lol
Thank you hoosiershadows! I like dapples because of the wide range of color they could throw but black paints are the ones that catch my eye! Those really are my favorite and I only have one! My black dapple Nubian gave me a black paint once and everyone was shocked I sold her but she was just way too Nubian so I was really proud of myself for not being color blind on her lol.
I don’t usually have any help. My husband is a firefighter so he works 4 days on 3 off and even when he is home he won’t do more then help me hold a goat or tell me when body parts are sticking out lol the animal thing is not his thing. My parents live on the same place with me but are going threw some kind of midlife thing (lol) and bought a place 6 hours away so they spot their time between there and here. Even then mom is getting older and her hands don’t work very well so she is more of a coach then a helper. But that’s ok because this is my job. I’m a stay at home mom so it’s not like I have a job on top of this. My 9 year old daughter did inform me this year that if anyone needs help having their kids she’s going to be the one to help them. After thinking on it why not? Better her learn while I’m there then how I did which was with no one around!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I think I'm with you on that one...I can get help but my husband always says "the goats are your thing" lol but he will build shelters and muck them out so i can't complain!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh wow, that is a lot for one person, kudos to you! Goats are a family affair here, so we all help out with them. I think it's great that your daughter wants to help! She's at a great age to start getting her in there. My youngest daughter is 11 and she has goat chores, and she is usually there for the births and helps if I need something. Start 'em young


----------



## Jessica84

Oh no those kids have no choice but to be involved lol they like their pet ones they work to keep them lol just other then handing me things or packing babies she hasn’t gone in to check kids or pull any that needed to be pulled. That’s what she wants to do lol
I can’t complain about my husband! He is so very supportive and helps out a lot. I wouldn’t be almost done with these stalls if it wasn’t for him. He does drive me nuts because we are both a little ocd about things. Like when we were building feeders I was trying to explain how i wanted it. I got why? I don’t understand? Lol I usually say step back and watch why and how lol but seriously he is a helper!
Well I have now 55 does left :/ gypsy came into heat today. She was one that kidded last and I was debating on even breeding her but figured a month with the buck and see what happens. But after I told her to hush her loud mouth she had her chance I realized I have semen in a tank and I just took a AI class! So tomorrow morning I will attempt my first AIing! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## goat girls

Fingers are crossed! good luck!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you! I checked her this morning and still not ready to do it. But I’m pumped and ready to do this lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Good luck


----------



## Jessica84

Yay! One AI under my belt! 
When I took the class there wasn't any does ready to be done so i went off of just what I was told to do which I was nervous about but that was crazy easy! So we will see if these two are gonna have babies


----------



## goat girls

They are both very pretty!


----------



## spidy1

she looks like GI Joe:hubbahubba:!!! He's beautiful two!!!!!!


----------



## Tbs4life2000

Wow your gonna be one busy woman. Can’t wait for pics


----------



## Jessica84

I can’t take any credit for him. I just bought the semen from sandy ridge boers. I actually bought semen from 4 different bucks and I LOVE his stock and couldn’t decide which one to use so I told my brother just grab one and tell me the name lol 
But gypsy I love everything about that doe! It won’t be the end of the world if she didn’t settle because the kids can show her at the fair.
But all the brats are hanging onto their kids. I thought for sure they would give me something with this huge storm coming in but maybe they are waiting for it to get cold (brats!)


----------



## NyGoatMom

Can't wait to see kids!


----------



## PippasCubby

Anything exciting yet? You are supposed to keep me occupied 'til my girls start popping!!!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I called them all worthless brats this morning! Bugs who has had mucus for the last few days and is on day 150 with her first due date is being a odd ball today so I'm on every 3 hour watch tonight. She will have them at about 6:30 since I'm buying back one of my doelings and picking her up early tomorrow  lol


----------



## HoosierShadow

Isn't that the way it always goes? lol. Hopefully Bugs will cut you some slack! 

Kudos to having a husband so willing to help even if you don't see eye to eye! My husband and I definitely clash on just about everything lol. Especially the kids show goats. He makes me so mad sometimes! I'll say 'we need to put a little more weight on this one' and he'll say something like 'it's a goat not a pig...' He grew up with Nubian type goats in Mexico, not Boer goats and definitely not goats being shown. I don't want them fat, just don't want them thin or sunk in if they are being shown. 
As far as building things, he is the builder, I just tell him what I need and how I want it lol. He is a very hard worker to work 6 days a week (soon 6 nights for foaling season  not ready for that transition), and to help with the goat chores and work on the barn, etc. I won't complain.


----------



## Jessica84

Well she’s back laying with the rest lol she must have sensed me talking about her. Either way still 3 your checks. She is one that goes from hard as a rock ligs and half full udder to BAM ready. 
Oh we very much clash at times lol right now it’s about the Hay. He doesn’t think they need as much as they are getting and I say if they are eating it all it’s needed. We very much butted heads about my sons show doe lol it was the same as your husband he kept saying she’s too fat she doesn’t need the extras. It’s hard explaining to him it’s different then just Goats standing in the pasture. He did get put in his place a little when my sons does got first and 4th lol so we will have to see how next year goes.
Oh changing schedules is sooooo hard  you, him and the kids. We go threw it every summer and it sucks getting into a routine and then in changes and then changes back. You for sure have my sympathy.


----------



## SalteyLove

Excuse me Bugs... it is day 152....


----------



## HoosierShadow

Any babies yet?

I can totally relate to the butting heads and show experience. Our feed store mixed us a custom show feed last summer, and my husband wanted me to use the regular 16% pellets. It's an okay pellet, but we always end up having to add something to it during show season. So we put some of the breeding goats on the show feed and they did great on it. Kids had a really good show season last summer. Sometimes I like being right lol


----------



## Jessica84

SalteyLove said:


> Excuse me Bugs... it is day 152....


And she laughs at me every 3 hours lol either I have lost my mind or she has because half the time I'm thinking ok she's getting ready........I should be better at this lol I think she is messing with me and she's going to go on her next due date.


----------



## Jessica84

HoosierShadow said:


> Any babies yet?
> 
> I can totally relate to the butting heads and show experience. Our feed store mixed us a custom show feed last summer, and my husband wanted me to use the regular 16% pellets. It's an okay pellet, but we always end up having to add something to it during show season. So we put some of the breeding goats on the show feed and they did great on it. Kids had a really good show season last summer. Sometimes I like being right lol


Well I don't know about you but I love being right lol I'm am not above saying I told you so.......not in front of the kids because they are not allowed to say that or not fair lol 
But no no kids yet. I'm watching 11 of them. It was 71 today and is going to drop to 46 Friday so probably then......or Thursday night because we have a 4h meeting but I have a back up driver I'm just not letting them know!


----------



## SalteyLove

Jessie.... Did you use the calculator for Bugs due date??? She is at 157! Surely you have kids on the ground now from her or another doe?!?


----------



## Jessica84

Yes I used a calculator but she has 2 due dates  I usually have a few that do that and they always take on the first one but not her! So she is on day 146. NO ONE has had kids!! It has been raining and freezing the last two nights and haven’t taken any chances so checked everyone every 3 hours and now I am exhausted and don’t even have anything to show for it lol I have 20 that are on day 145-151 so hopefully soon lol I even went to town today to get them going but didn’t seem to work. Every morning when I feed I say “good morning you worthless brats”


----------



## SalteyLove

Wow - it's about to get crazy!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow I surely thought I'd come on here and read that you have kids by now. Those mom's are really intent on holding their kids hostage! 
Our first doe is due on Wed, and I'd be surprised if she decided to go early. 
I spent all day today watching my son and nephew at a Wrestling tournament as I probably won't get to go to many of the others - we have does due on just about every day he has a tournament! lol!


----------



## Jessica84

Yeah saltey you see them all kidding at once too huh?! 
Mine are usually not bad about going more towards day 155. I have always kept track of how many days they have went and how many kids they have had and trips and quads are usually before 150 and singles are usually 154-155. So I’m thinking maybe a singles year which I figured might happen breeding them back earlier but it is what it is.


----------



## PippasCubby

How are we still waiting!!! 

Good luck when they all decide to go at once!


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## JK_Farms

These goats are driving us crazy!!!! Im in your shoes except sadly I have no due dates!!! I had a due date on one but she aborted 4 weeks early


----------



## groovyoldlady

We had 2 kid at exactly the same time here last year. My adrenaline was PUMPING! I cannot even imagine all your girls popping like corks all over the place... But the popping should be starting about now...yes?


----------



## Jessica84

Lol that’s what I tell them every day! How are you still pregnant! At this point I think they were just happy to see the bucks and allowed them to breed them out of heat lol not really but still! But no they are still crossing their legs and laughing at me! I showed them this morning though. My quad was on strike over the cold and they were screaming at me for food and I told them I was going to cut their food off  of course waiting 2 extra hours was like waiting a week for them so maybe tonight lol yeah doubt it


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh that is so funny lol! Not! That doe code of honor is brutal! When is your next weathermaker/weather change? That'll be a good time to consider someone might give up their kids!

We've had does kid 12 hours between, but never at the same time. I think I'd seriously go crazy lol!


----------



## Jessica84

I agree no not funny at all lol I remember about 5 years ago everyone seemed to be kidding at once. I don’t remember how many went that day but they were all over the field in different stages. I was sucking snot and dragging kids in the laundry basket from 7-12. I looked around and there was just placentas and birth EVERYWHERE! It looked really bad lol 
Tomorrow is going to cool down a little then it’s going to slowly warm up. It seems to change daily on what it’s going to do but a chance Thursday and drop down a bit Friday. They BETTER not wait that long! I won’t say what the temps are since your back east but it’s cold for here lol
Now I don’t want to jinx anything but I do have the generator full of gas and a stall made up. If she goes tonight I hope soon because it’s actually warmer right now then it was at 4! 
They are really throwing me for a loop though. Before I always played it safe if I saw any clear goo even if it was a little and they have kidded not long after. They all have had goo for over a week now. But I shouldn’t be surprised they seem to have to change things up every year


----------



## Jessica84

Well I don’t know which one drives me more nuts, a FF or a old lady! Lol ghost riders udder doubles yesterday so I was like ok she will go soon! Dang old Bugs.....that goat! She has done her odd thing of looking out into space now for 12 hours. I told her your not tricking me this time! Ligs were hard and udder half full at 3 am. Now at 6 she has a good amount of goo, tail in the air, ligs almost gone, udder tight and was way in the corner of the field by herself. So I made up a stall for ghost and bugs is in it lol I definitely need to make a smaller pen coming off those kidding stalls! I didn’t realize how handy that pen was on my old one till this morning freezing while dragging a old goat up a hill lol so fingers crossed she isn’t screwing with me again!


----------



## spidy1

what part of CA are you in? darn those lil' boogers! I know the pain, I'm as impatient as a 2 year old LOL!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh your telling me! Lol watching them I swear I’m back to a newbie and don’t know any of the signs lol maybe I’m just too excited. I’m still swearing bugs is in prelabor though. 
I’m in Coarsegold, it’s about 30 miles north of Fresno and 30 miles south of Yosemite in the foothills


----------



## Jessica84

The race is on! And Tina the alpaca is not impressed with the stalls and those gates keeping her from her future babies lol


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL. I know how you feel. 
Hope they stop giving you the stink eye and just get on with it.


----------



## Jessica84

Bugs had triplets, a red headed girl, a tan dapple paint girl and a red paint boy.
Ghost had a single dapple cape girl and DJ just had a solid red girl


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yay!!!!! They are adorable, congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## SalteyLove

Yayayayayay! 5 healthy kids! Do you try to graft triplets on to a single?


----------



## Lstein

Congrats on the healthy babies!


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you!!! So healthy!! The sacks seem to be thick still but the cords are not breaking short so that's good!
I do usually graft on triplets with singles but I'm not with it today and it wasn't working out. The third wasn't born by the time ghost had hers and DJ was up (because I dared to get close to her backside) and realized she had one before I could have got the third. The only time I can get it to work is if I have the extra kid there and covered in goo before they even see it.
But today is the day for babies! My heifer was a hussy and got bred a bit too young and I've been watching her and had to pull the calf. I'll take pulling kids over calfs any day! But just because here's the little guy


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh wow you were certainly busy today! Congrats on the healthy moms and babies!!! I'm curious as well if you will graft one of Bugs babies onto one of the other does?

I hear ya on crazy weather! We've been on a roller coaster ride since Christmas. It was around 60 the last couple of days, on and off rain today but sure was a nice day other than dealing with the mud. Cooler tomorrow in the low 40s for highs, and I think lows in the 20s. I won't complain, beats what we had this time last week!


----------



## SalteyLove

Are the sacs thick enough you have had to break them or not that bad?

Selenium has us all scared to bits.

I was in the pen with my does today and kinda freaked out about all the bent tails. Selenium Gel all around tomorrow!! I don't want any issues come March/April


----------



## wifeof1

What is cords breaking short an indicator of?


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope the calf does well for you.


----------



## goat girls

Yay! She started a chain.


----------



## Jessica84

I’m using a ink pen to bust them. Bugs third snuck up on me and he came out breech (like total breech not back legs first) and he came all the way out and I had to rip the sack off of him. But the cord was still totally attached too. But last year it was way thicker. I left selenium salt out all year long and gave bose but not the 1cc per 40, a bit less, 3cc for everyone so I might jus have to get brave and do it right last year.
Short cord are a selenium issue. I didn’t know this till I talked to another breeder and she had the same issues and they actually tested a liver and found out what was going on. Well I had a necropsy done too and they tested the liver and did everything BUT selenium! Last year does have very thick sacks and the cords were breaking right at the stomach so kids were drowning before they were ever all the way out. 
If someone else has a single I’ll try to graft the kid on. I think next is fancy and she really doesn’t have that big of a udder so maybe not on her. Either way I’ll pull one of bugs and if I can’t graft I’ll sell as a bottle baby. I have 2 gals that buy any bottle kids I have so it’s not a huge deal, I would just rather one raise two instead of one


----------



## spidy1

OOOOOO so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lstein

Not to get off topic, but did you ever find out what those yellow ball things were in the sacs..last year? or was that the year before.... Not sure why I randomly thought of that again lol.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh please I’m the queen of off topic 
Yes! Jill had seen it before and what it was was there was a small hole in the cord.....maybe more then small because the little guy was very dead when he came out. So they yellow balls were what should have gone into the kids. And it makes sense. If the cords on the rest were breaking so easy then they had to have been weak. Good memory though! That was last year and even I forgot all about that little guy till you brought it up!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Congrats on all the new babies!!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

My last post was before your calf post, I think we were posting at the same time lol!

Congrats on the healthy babies, and calf! I'm sure it's no fun pulling a calf, but looks like you all did great. We need more calf pictures lol  

We had the thick sacks back in 2012 on one or two does. We had a doe have a large single kid, and his sack was the thickest one I'd ever dealt with, it was so bizarre! Kid was fine as I recall, no issues with walking, etc. 

I worry about selenium deficiency as well, and Bo-Se scares me. I won't use it on pregnant does. But I use it before breeding/after kidding. I only use the selenium e gel on pregnant does usually 4 weeks before they kid.
The most we've given adult does is 2 1/2cc. When we lost a doe to toxemia last year I was hoping to find out selenium/copper levels, but the toxemia had corrupted her liver, so they were not able to test it for me  So I don't really have solid answers for selenium/copper from our little herd.


----------



## Korita

Not trying to hack your thread Jessica  

But since this is being discussed...

I have some copper bolus on the way and should be here tomorrow. I plan to bolus my 3 pregnant girls as one is for sure deficient. I also ordered selenium/e gel too. Should I give them all a dose? Lamancha and lamancha/Boer cross girls. Unknown due dates. I’m thinking Lucy might be going soon as she’s pawing, licking, laying down a lot, etc. 

You guys are amazing and have all been my life savers in the last month!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh your fine! I would get more answers/opinions if you made a new topic but I would give it. I try not to stress them out while they are heavy Prego but copper and selenium are very much needed. If you have ones that you look at and think ehhh not so bad on the copper and very close to kidding you can debate on holding off.
By the way laboers are my all time favorite Goats!!!! I live the cross and have a good handful of them  I'll be wanting to see those kids lol








We got a early start! I'm just thrilled they waited till this morning. I slept threw my 11pm alarm and woke up at 2 with the worse stomach pains. I couldn't even make it out the door! So they didn't get checked till I felt better (6) but bubbles waited and gave me two beautiful girls. I finally got them fed and I just sat down and am looking out the window and nutters just snuck away from the herd.


----------



## toth boer goats

All adorable, congrats.


----------



## goat girls

They were all waiting for Bugs to kid!


----------



## Korita

Yay for healthy kids! I hope you’re feeling better.


----------



## spidy1

Jessica84 said:


> By the way laboers are my all time favorite Goats!!!! I live the cross and have a good handful of them


too bad we'r in two different states I have a LaBoer buck for sale, Dude, he got his dad's ears! I would trade him for a doeling onder: but I don't know how the transport thing works.


----------



## Jessica84

Well to be fair Bugs did kid first.....just made us wait a long time lol
Oh no! I’m overly good on bucks lol I used to make fun of people who had crazy amounts of bucks and no I can see how that happens lol I’m also still pretty sold on my boers. I just love the personality and extra milk without HAVING to milk the laboers. 
But bubbles just had the two but not much milk :/ not sure what that’s about this should be her third kidding (lost the first ones after breaking her leg).
Nutters had triplets, 2 boys and a little girl who was DOA. 
And Bootsie has a single girl who I attempted to put Bugs little boy on and he wasn’t having any of that! I’m just coming in for a break and will try to get pictures after I get the kids.


----------



## Jessica84

Sorry that probably made no sense lol kids from school


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow you are busy. They are all adorable


----------



## Jessica84

I am pooped out lol but I really can't complain (I'm knocking on the BIGGEST piece of wood!) they are going during the morning early afternoon so far. I am a ok just checking them at night and going right to bed! 
Ok I'll she the good pictures first then see what you guys think about the one I lost so fair warning if you don't want to see a dead kid only look at the first 3 pictures








Nutters stunning little boy (bawling my eyes out wishing it was a girl!)








Nutters other boy 








Bootsies girl. She actually is red with a lot of really deep red spots. Bootsie is ghosts twin.
Ok now for the other kid, is this sucker deformed? Her face is super odd. She also feels her mushy. Picture a lot of jiggly fat all over the body. Anyone ever seen anything like that?


----------



## SalteyLove

Jess - iodine deficiency due to the thin hair and the fact the female was DOA and males okay? But I'm not sure why the "bulldog" face (like bulldog calves?) and I think I have read about those water babies before but will need to find the reference.


----------



## Jessica84

I think it just had birth on it with the hair, ill double check when I go back out there.......I have her in a empty stall till morning.but your right both boys totally fine and healthy. A little smaller but normal for triplets. 
I might have a doe starting preg. Tox. And have to run to the feed store tomorrow for grain anyways so I’ll pick up some iodized salt and play it safe anyways.


----------



## Jessica84

Ok I checked and hair is good. When her water broke with this one there was a lot of blood that came out.....like usually it’s basically clear fluid that comes out she had brown and I think that’s what is making it look like her hair is thin.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow strange, sorry for the loss. 

The other two are very cute.


----------



## Jessica84

Well they gave me a break yesterday and I was so tickled but they are making up for it today! Candice you were right! Stupid small storm and they blew lol plus the kids have a 4h meeting tonight so that's even better for them!








Rainbow dashes HUGE boys








Spankys boy








Spankys girl








Pebbles girl








Divas girl








Divas girl








Gingers boy








Gingers girl.
I have two stalled that lost their plug and now another is separating from the herd! I WILL be getting cameras next year!


----------



## New-goat-mom

They are all gorgeous! Congratulations on the healthy babies... though I know it has to be crazy! I am trying so hard to control the kidnappy feelings I am having about Spanky's boy...and I don't even like having a buck at all!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Man. A whole pack of cuties!


----------



## Jessica84

I know! I checked twice to make sure it was a boy and my mind just wasn’t playing tricks on me. He doesn’t just have a cool color though he is super thick! 
Thank you Karen! It does make me a little less tired looking at cute babies!
Godiva, the really huge black doe just had a tiny buckling. She is bigger then last year and she had quads and they were bigger then this guy so no idea what she has in store for me!
Raven had a huge single buck and I’m still waiting on thunder. She lost her plug but when I put my fingers in I only got 2 in. I’m going to give her a little more time and see if I can’t get her dilated and see what’s going on. She pushes about every 10 minutes so not sure what her deal is


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow you are super busy! Congrats on all of the babies! They are gorgeous! I love the variety of colors! Those storms will do it! Our doe kidded during weather change too, went from warm to cold! I'm going to recheck the weather for next week as we have a couple of does due lol
Hopefully Thunder will dilate and kid just fine for you!


----------



## goat girls

All those spots!:crazy:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I want one!!!


----------



## Jessica84

NyGoatMom said:


> I want one!!!


You come over and help and you can have as many as you want! I've was out there delivering kids for 11 1/2 hours! I have been taken out, covered in birth, had to change my clothes 4X because I thought MAYBE there was a break lol 
But Godiva only had 2! I am beyond shocked! She is my fancy/ favorite looking doe that lost half her udder so I pulled the other. Thunder I finally got my brother to come help me. He rubbed lute on the cervix and got her open. I'm really not sure exactly what was going on, he said one was sideways but I'm not sure if that was the deal or they were both coming at the same time but he had to push on back in and got the first one out. He thought the second was dead so we had Godivas buck all ready but it was alive! So she had 2 bucks. I told the rest whoever even thinks about kidding tonight will be sold faster then they can blink, crossing my fingers that works lol. Today was the most I ever had to at once! That was 8 does! And I am so lucky and blessed I had my mom to be my camera while I was dragging Goats to stalls and dealing with one and my brother helping me with thunder. 
But I think I'm at 24 kids now lol


----------



## goat girls

Your going to need another barn.


----------



## New-goat-mom

So, Jessica, if we show up with a big bucket and say trick-or-treat will you drop in a goat kid?

I really just want to say, you truly are super woman!


----------



## Lstein

Jessica84 said:


> You come over and help and you can have as many as you want!





New-goat-mom said:


> So, Jessica, if we show up with a big bucket and say trick-or-treat will you drop in a goat kid?


I'm glad I'm not the only one planning my trip to CA.


----------



## Jessica84

If you show up in the evening probably so new to Goats lol I have to admit I feel better this morning and went down the line baby talking to all of them lol.
Goat girls yes!!! I kept hitting my nails looking at them all filling up! The good thing is I do still have my 6 original stalls I just need to kick some chickens out and clean it real fast. Hopefully no more then 4 have kids today and then it’s going to warm up and I’ll start kicking them out. The babies are ready to come out though. They escape out the gate and run up and down the middle.


----------



## spidy1

OOOOHHHH the black cape girl!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Worth the wait and work, they are adorable, along with great color.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow you are definitely one super busy goat mama! I'm so glad Thunder's boys are doing well! Those babies are tough, that's for sure! Especially the boys! 

Hopefully you'll get a break soon, and can catch your breath and enjoy spending time with the babies


----------



## Jessica84

spidy1 said:


> OOOOHHHH the black cape girl!!!!


No! It's a stinking boy! And a commercial boy at that lol all my pretty babies have pretty much been boys. But that's ok, my two favorite so far are actually the dapple cape of ghosts and the black head from pebbles.
Tomorrow I'm going to start pulling them out of the stalls and I'll get some better pictures. Jack my not be throwing much color but he is having some amazing kids! He is proof though that sometimes it is the buck who throws big kids. He's throwing 10-12# kids while the others are having 6-8
Xena has triplets so far and Oreo who has been border line high on her ketone strips had twins. So that's a load of stress gone!


----------



## spidy1

oh darnit! my faves are the black dapple, black cape, you get the picture, I have this thing for black!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are all so cute 
What is your total kid count now?


----------



## SalteyLove

Did you sync your does with hormone injections or they were just all cycling in sync?!?!


----------



## Jessica84

It took me awhile to warm up to the looks of solid blacks, but i love black heads and black paints! I’m not really sure why they just always look so clean and pretty to me.
I’m at 30 kids but counting the one I lost so 29 live ones.
No! I did not sync them! I would be kicking my butt right now if I did. Do you want to know the sad part? I tried to stagger them some. I put the first buck in, a week later another, 2 weeks later the third and 2 weeks later the last. I think next year I will do 1 buck per month! I still would have had the 7 of the 8 yesterday but I wouldn’t be stressing over stalls.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

How many does still to go?


----------



## Jessica84

I think 38 counting gypsy who I just AIed so 37........I do think 2 are open though


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow... how do you keep up with them all? I'm exhausted just reading your posts lol!

Here I am fretting over 6 bred does!

Oops make that 5 since one kidded this week lol


----------



## Jessica84

Well no matter how many you still worry and you still have to check them. Yesterday though was rough. I’ll be a cry baby over that. If they never do that again that would be great. I don’t think I’ve ever had 8 go in one day before.
Today was nice but making up for it now lol comet is in early labor. I forgot to threaten them today lol


----------



## ArborGoats

Busy busy busy!!! Everyone looks great! Come on Comet!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Spanky's boy <3 <3 <3


----------



## Jessica84

Sorry I was trying to catch up on things, meet a guy to sell bottle babies and was stood up lol and more kids.
Comet had 2 healthy boys! This morning my daughters doe twilight had a doe and a buck. She got to help! She said she does NOT like that at all lol twilight cried, she thought it was because she hurt her (she didn't). She was so involved on cleaning the "rare color" girl she had lol (her words) she totally missed the little boy being born! 
Short cake my laboer has triplets, and Ava is working on baby #3. I came in to warm up real fast. Broadway and Elvira are in stalls. I think I might have jumped the gun on Elvira but at least I don't have to chase her in the middle of the night! 
Here is my daughter savanna, and twilight and her rare colored doeling lol








Oh and this was cute, shortcake tucked her kid in for bed lol


----------



## New-goat-mom

Awww that pic of your daughter and her doe (her rare color doe!) Is so sweet!


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## SalteyLove

Can't wait to see the laboer kids! Keep up the good work


----------



## Jessica84

SalteyLove said:


> Can't wait to see the laboer kids! Keep up the good work


Lol they are total "so ugly they are cute" lol she pushed them out while I was feeding the pigs and when I walked in and saw them I started laughing! 
My daughter was so upset she didn't get to pose for the picture, she didn't know I was taking I it but I told her it was much better like this! She is a total girly tomboy, that's the only way to explain her. I made her give the shots of bose and spray the cords and at first she didn't want to because they would hate her but I told her your goat you do it. She now knows how forgiving they can be lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, that is so cute. 
I have never had a doe actually put hay over the kid like that. Awesome mama.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww so cute! Your daughter sounds so adorable, and that picture is precious! Nothing like a girlie tomboy (I have one of those!). 

That picture of the baby covered up is hilarious! Reminds me of when I worked with horses years ago, a mare used to do that and drove us crazy! I remember walking into the barn (17 mares & foals), flipping on the barn lights, and starting to check stalls. I get to her stall, and... no baby! He was nowhere to be seen at all! I had to go in the stall to find him lol!!! Oh fun memories! Wasn't fun at the time though, haha!

I think it's great your daughter is learning to do shots! that is something none of my kids have done yet! But I definitely think my son should know and learn! he is over due on being ready to learn that part. We use selenium e gel at birth, makes things easier for me, but we will give babies Bo-Se at 3-4 weeks old.


----------



## goat girls

How cute!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh how funny about the mare lol I bet you were just beside yourself! I think she covered her by pure accident lol but it was still super funny and she seemed to be happy with what she did lol 
Well I am down to 29 does! I have been terrible about pictures  sorry I got the two bottle boys off to a new home, with someone who didn’t stand me up lol and it was such a nice day I moved some does and kids out and getting ready just in case I have another wave! 5 girls went today but they were nice and spread out so that was great! Broadway had hers by 3am and they were totally dry and fed so she’s my favorite right now lol 
My kids have been practicing giving shots with the calfs, but they go in a calf table and can’t move around and they don’t scream! So when her little kids started screaming she didn’t take that very well lol I told her she will get used to it and it won’t bother her any more


----------



## Jessica84

Well I have been terrible about pictures.....and updates :/ but I am half way done now!! It's been slowing down, I only had sandy go today and give me triplets, but that was nice since she waited for me to get home because I had to race into town (hour away) to sign some stupid papers. And I'm down to watching 9 right now. The little suckers never hold still to get decent pictures :/ but did get a few today


----------



## Goat_Scout

They are just beautiful!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Just way too much cuteness!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys!
It was all going so well, then last night I lost my doe Ava  to make it worse when she died she laid on one of her kids and he was dead under her this morning. She had these fleshy chunky things coming out of her yesterday, they didn't smell bad and thought maybe she had 2 placentas and that was part of a second one so started her on penicillin. I was going to go in and see if I could find what happened but by the time I got everyone fed and red kidded out she was pretty bloated so it is what it is.
I did get some pictures of some kids today though!


----------



## Lstein

So sorry that you lost those two, that's terrible.

Very nice kids, love all the variety in colors/patterns.


----------



## Goat_Scout

That dapple paint in the second picture is gorgeous! And the kid in the third picture, too!!
I was just wondering, for NO particular reason at all, have you ever shipped goat kids?


----------



## Goat_Scout

And I’m so sorry about Ava and her kid.  (((hugs)))


----------



## spidy1

the first one and #33!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable. 

I am so sorry for the loses, very devastating.


----------



## Alex Kimoto

Congrats! And I’m sorry!


----------



## ksalvagno

So sorry you lost her.


----------



## LaManchamaniac

Okay, can someone explain the scrappy tags to me! Why do some have it and some don’t and why the different colors?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I am so sorry about Ava and her kid  Any idea what happened to her?


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys! It sucks. She was one that I picked up looking so gross and after time and minerals turned out to be a really awesome doe! The first black dapple in the send group of kids was her other buck and so you can see she gave me amazing kids!
I’m not really sure what happened. I should have just cut her open and seen if I could find anything but it was hot today! The only time I ever saw something like those chunky things I mentioned was with a doe that shredded her uterus but she didn’t make it but 24 hours so I thought maybe it was a second placenta coming out in pieces. 
The first kid I posted is my favorite! #33 the black dapple is my daughters “rare colored” doeling lol she is hot stuff and she knows it! I’m really thrilled with almost all the kids this year! I don’t know what I did different, my favorite one and 33 are out of yoshi who I wasn’t impressed with last year and was going to sell but now he’s giving me kids like this! But both dams are misters offspring so maybe they just cross super well.
I have never shipped before lol I had someone interested from main last year but couldn’t find a hauler and didn’t want to air ship. I have a guy on my waiting list from Hawaii who wants a pair so we will see what happens there.
Those are my personal tags not scrapies, red is for girls blue is for boys....it just makes it easier when I have buyers coming to look at just does or just bucks.
But I do believe you can order different colors from premier1 that are scrapies tags. I still have a good amount of the free ones left so haven’t had to look into buying just yet


----------



## LaManchamaniac

Jessica84 said:


> Thank you guys! It sucks. She was one that I picked up looking so gross and after time and minerals turned out to be a really awesome doe! The first black dapple in the send group of kids was her other buck and so you can see she gave me amazing kids!
> I'm not really sure what happened. I should have just cut her open and seen if I could find anything but it was hot today! The only time I ever saw something like those chunky things I mentioned was with a doe that shredded her uterus but she didn't make it but 24 hours so I thought maybe it was a second placenta coming out in pieces.
> The first kid I posted is my favorite! #33 the black dapple is my daughters "rare colored" doeling lol she is hot stuff and she knows it! I'm really thrilled with almost all the kids this year! I don't know what I did different, my favorite one and 33 are out of yoshi who I wasn't impressed with last year and was going to sell but now he's giving me kids like this! But both dams are misters offspring so maybe they just cross super well.
> I have never shipped before lol I had someone interested from main last year but couldn't find a hauler and didn't want to air ship. I have a guy on my waiting list from Hawaii who wants a pair so we will see what happens there.
> Those are my personal tags not scrapies, red is for girls blue is for boys....it just makes it easier when I have buyers coming to look at just does or just bucks.
> But I do believe you can order different colors from premier1 that are scrapies tags. I still have a good amount of the free ones left so haven't had to look into buying just yet


Ahhh okay, so just for personal use. I only have LaManchas so obviously ear tags aren't something I've ever thought about before.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh I know what you mean! I have a few laboers and I just write a number down for them and forgo the tags lol so far I’ve been lucky and no two ever look the same lol


----------



## SalteyLove

I'm really sorry about the loss of Ava and her buckling. It sounds like you are having a really successful kidding season but this one set back. How many does left to kid now?

Also... I noticed conspicuously missing from all of your adorable photos- LABOERS?!?! Are you hiding any adorable ear-less little alien faces from us?!?!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Sorry for your losses
I absolutely love the black dapple with the red ear tag! Been looking to add one to my herd


----------



## Jessica84

SalteyLove said:


> I'm really sorry about the loss of Ava and her buckling. It sounds like you are having a really successful kidding season but this one set back. How many does left to kid now?
> 
> Also... I noticed conspicuously missing from all of your adorable photos- LABOERS?!?! Are you hiding any adorable ear-less little alien faces from us?!?!


You know what! I went to milk shortcake and spotted those suckers laying there and went to grab my phone and I didn't have it! I pulled her little dapple girl and I have to feed her soon so I'll get a picture of sally two face for you tonight! Then the other 2 in the morning lol I PROMISE! 
Well I lost Ava and the kid, the still born and pixie lost her single buckling 3 days ago BUT Kenzie had triplets this morning and as I was moving them into a stall pixie was screaming! I showed her one to let her see i wasn't her baby and she started cleaning it! I pushed it under pixie to see what she would do and she squatted down and cleaning her butt! Of course I've been milking her so NO colostrum left! So once I get everyone settled I defrosted pixies colostrum and spent the day every 2 hours tubing a few ounces into her so I didn't mess her up with a bottle lol that was the first time I ever tuned a healthy kid before! It wasn't very fun! But here is pixie and her new baby


----------



## Jessica84

ALBoerGoats said:


> Sorry for your losses
> I absolutely love the black dapple with the red ear tag! Been looking to add one to my herd


I honestly have no idea what my daughter is going to do with her. If it was up to me I would sell her lol she's only 75% and I was TRYING to only keep high percentage kids but she's pretty excited about that little girl so I'll probably be a pushover and let her keep it if she wants to. We are already keeping another 75% lol


----------



## Jessica84

Ok here's sally!















And I'm sorry I didn't answer your question- I have 24 left. I'm watching 9, 2 don't have a due date, and 3 I'm watching close tonight. Once I get past these ones the next one is due the 11th but I'm sure there will be NO break between lol


----------



## ALBoerGoats

So cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady

So sweet of Pixie to adopt a baby! Woot!


----------



## SalteyLove

Oh my gosh - Sally Two Face is AMAZING!! 

That's so awesome Pixie accepted a kid just like that- so easy for you.


----------



## toth boer goats

SO cute.


----------



## Jessica84

Isn't she kinda freakishly cute! She is by far the calmest bottle baby when it comes to feeding. She's going to be so sweet!
Ok the Goats tried to break my promise! I think they knew I didn't feel well and I promised pictures so they hit me with a wave again! But storm (laboer) and Snow White (laboer) wanted to make sure they had their babies to show you too lol








Short cakes girl, she has a few spots on her neck leg and tail








Her boy








Snow whites boy she also had a white boy with ears that was eating 








Storms boy 








Storms girl
And just because I actually had my phone on me lol








Kisses triplets








Carmella's twins








And snuggles was having these in the middle of it all lol one is a calico!


----------



## SalteyLove

Wow! Keep up the hard work!

That's it... one year I'm getting a LaMancha buck to cover my whole herd. Just for fun. Probably not next year but sometime I just have to do it!


----------



## minibarn

They are sooooo sweet! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## Jessica84

I can't find my charger for my good camera but I have these cruddy phone pictures lol I think I am getting a small break and then once they start up again they are decently spread out. Which is great because I need time to disbud clean stalls and set up their new creep feeder.
But here's some pictures








Bambie one of the bottle brats















Rainbow dash and jacks bucks















Spanky and jacks kids








One of xenas and misters bucks








Pebbles and jacks doeling








Diva and jacks doeling..:.she is SO sweet!















Gingers bucks


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Oh, they are all so cute!


----------



## Lstein

Such good looking kids, congrats! Loving all the patterns you are getting!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They’re looking great!!


----------



## wifeof1

Buckets of beautiful babies.


----------



## Korita

I can’t lie. I’m jealous of all those pretty colors and the spots


----------



## groovyoldlady

You're disbudding? I thought only dairy goats had to be disbudded. Have I been wrong all these years???


----------



## ksalvagno

How can you get anything done with all that cuteness?


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys! I’m so very proud of them this year. Groovy for the most part you are correct! Usually breeding boers keep their horns, even more now that ABGA changed their rules. Well I guess even with butcher kids they leave them be since stress means lower weight gain. But the fairs don’t allow wethers to have horns. Some fairs don’t allow any goat to have horns but I leave the girls alone.......except for the lamanchas I don’t like their horns and they will never be shown. So this year I’m just disbudding can’t commercial bucks and Thunders 100% boys because they have funky teats. I think after this year I’ll disbud and wether all bucks. So far ever issue I have had with a buyer has been over a buck and my kids show now so why not let them get the pick of the best. But Im still thinking on that one lol 
Ksalvagno we are just not going to bring up the state my house is in right now! Lol at one point I was on my last pair of underwear and I was rushing to get a load of laundry ready between does kidding lol talking to my mom that night I told her before next years kidding I’m going to buy 100 pair lol


----------



## wifeof1

You can turn your underwear inside out if you get really behind.


----------



## HoosierShadow

OMGoodness, I just had a couple of pages of catching up to do! Been super busy since Friday and haven't been able to get on here to read the posts! 
I am exhausted with just 3 does kidding...and keeping up with them. I can't imagine having as many as you! they sure are stunning babies! I especially love #15! 

I hope you can figure out that underwear thing lol! Maybe you can order some reinforcements from Amazon lol!!


----------



## Jessica84

So yeah note to self don’t read replies about underwear at a 4h meeting! I snorted so loud trying to not laugh! It’s ok I have clean underwear and am good to go lol 
Isn’t 15 so dang handsome! I checked him 3 times at birth to make sure he really was a boy! Right now he is the one my daughter is looking at for a wether, I told her to wait though and see how they grow in the next few weeks.
I don’t think there is much difference between 3 and more. You still check and check and check and worry. I just figure since I’m already doing it might as well have many lol
I think puzzle who has a unknown date is close. Her udder blew up today! Of course I have one that’s going to ruin my little break lol but now that I’m watching her she will wait


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## Jessica84

I FOUND MY CHARGER!!! So I got a few pictures between waiting for the disbudding iron to heat up 
And i ended up not getting a break lol well i kinda did. I went out to feed the first timer/ needs a little less competition pen and i look over and there was a kid! I looked at all the does and couldn't figure out who kidded so grabbed it up and once i saw the face i knew it was the other alpines kid. So I'm going to assume that it was born the night before lol later that day i hear baby talking and go to look and puzzle had a single buckling. Dang two girls screwed up my average and I'm at 200% with their singles lol but i figured they all would have singles so i won't complain. And today I'm officially back on baby watch lol


----------



## wifeof1

Dang!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## New-goat-mom

Oh my goodness I could just stare at pics of these gorgeous babies for hours! I am still so much in love with Spanky's little boy! It's like he's wearing a spotted hoodie!


----------



## Tbs4life2000

Your goats and babies are absolutely gorgeous! Love seeing pics of them


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you! They are so hard to get pictures of! They are always bouncing and playing, and when they are not they are laid out flat in the sun lol little turds!


----------



## toth boer goats

They are cute.


----------



## Jessica84

more pictures? lol I almost have all the kids I've had pics posted lol I've been working trying to get them all on my web page and of course have to share here 
I don't know how to put a text between pictures so i can't tell ya who is who right now lol


----------



## Jessica84

more


----------



## Jessica84

and thats it lol


----------



## Korita

Your kids are all so beautiful! I’m jealous of your dappled babies. ohlala:


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm

Stunning kids Jess- you should be very proud of all your careful breeding, and these results!


----------



## ksalvagno

You really have a beautiful crop of kids. Just way too cute.


----------



## wifeof1

You are incredible Jess. Birthing all those kids, a mom, a wife, a great photographer, And a Webpage too. My head is spinning just imagining all the directions you are going at once.


----------



## spidy1

SOOOO cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are all so cute


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys!!! It’s being a great year, thank goodness! 
Wifeof1 I can’t take too much credit, the camera does the work, I know it can do all kinds of things but I couldn’t tell ya the start of it. I just press the button lol and weebly is what I use for the web page and so easy!! And this is coming for a electronically challenged person lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## minibarn

So many gorgeous kids! Congrats!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you!! It’s supposed to rain tomorrow so hopefully that will get the rest of them in gear! I’m watching 8 right now so someone’s gotta do something soon!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Congrats again on all of the beautiful kids! I don't know how you keep up with them all, whew!! 
Hopefully the other girls give you a little break between births, but don't take forever!


----------



## Jessica84

They are talking snow tonight!! So I’m pretty sure my day time kidding will come to a end lol I feel so bad for the babies on the ground though because we were 76 just the other day! I got my first sunburn of the year and now snow! I’m really hoping they cross their legs tonight and keep them in. One was due yesterday and so far we have been going more towards day 155 (for once!) so fingers are crossed!
On a good note! I drew blood on gypsy tonight, the goat I AIed and will drop off tomorrow and get the results Wednesday so I’m excited to see yes or no. Either way I’m excited but of course want it to have worked lol I also drew blood on diamonds who has had cystic issues. She kidded last year but just went past her due date and this is her last straw so we’ll see how that goes


----------



## toth boer goats

Good luck.

I know what you mean about the weather.


----------



## Jessica84

No snow and no kids lol


----------



## Lstein

Well of course not, having them when it's nice out would be silly.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh no, sorry about the weather! Sounds like Kentucky! That seems to happen here quite frequently! 
It's been really rainy and wet here, the mud is unreal. We got a break yesterday and today, but I think rain returns tomorrow. At least milder temps in the 50s/60s for highs, I'll take whatever improvements we can get at this point!

I hope your does are pregnant that you had blood tested.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you! My fingers are crossed and I get the results any minute! I was up all night with Maxine, stinking first timers!! And she just now had them! I was nervous about her since we have a total hate relationship lol and her bing a first timer I didn’t know how she would do. I didn’t really want to chase her around in the middle night to stall her, anyways she had twin bucks about 2 hours ago lol and a wonderful mother. But now I’m pooped out but hanging in there for these results lol


----------



## toth boer goats

We had such nice weather for quite a while 70's day, 40's at night. Goats are trying to shed.
Now that my does are within the week of my kidding explosion, the weather now dips to 30's. Go figure.


----------



## Jessica84

Well of course!!! You didn’t think you would have that myth thing called good luck did you lol
That’s how it was for me last year! I planned it so I had kids in nice weather and it was so nasty! In the middle of the rush of kidding we got a crazy wind storm. I didn’t have enough stalls for everyone! But I was never so proud of my does then I was last year. All the does were either out and about or in the more crap shelter (not total crap but not totally wind proof either) and all 6 of those stalls were filled up with kids. But that was the day I decided no more counting on the weather and I made plans for the 20 stalls!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Jessica84

Well both does are open! I figured on diamonds but was getting pretty excited on gypsy because I haven’t seen her go into her annoying heat. But it is what it is. My daughter wants to show gypsy at our fair so maybe it’s for the best anyways. I’m not overly upset about it and don’t hold it against her since I pulled her kid the day I put the buck in and figured we only had a 5% chance of the AI since it was the first try lol


----------



## Jessica84

Well Trudy was sneaky and I went out this morning at 6 (3 hours after the last check) and had 2 very cold babies. Got them in and warmed up though and king great 








My husband asked if I wanted to go with him to get the oil changed in his car (it's part of his guarantee so we have to have them do it lol) and get breakfast and after checking everyone said yes. Got dressed and all pretty, was walking out the door to leave and saw domino by herself with her back arched lol sent husband on his way and got my PJs back on. Just had a little boy, I'll get pics in a few. Got him moved inside before I had another kid to defrost and trouble is working on having her kids. The sun is out, from the inside of the house it looks beautiful but as soon as I walk out that wind Zaps the heat right out of you so of course this is almost as good as snow to have kids


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## SalteyLove

YES! More LaBoers! 

I chuckled at you having gone through the effort of getting all pretty to leave the farm only to turn right back around. 

Hopefully Trouble is not inclined to her name and has an easy delivery. 

(cough cough we need more Sally Two Face photos! cough cough)


----------



## Jessica84

Man I was hot stuff all covered in birth let me tell you lol here is dominos buck, not great but at at least I got a picture lol








Trouble my phone died so didn't get a picture yet but she did great! Twin boys! She has kidded 3X now and this go and her first go we're wonderful but last year she had probably the worse kissing I ever had......to the point I was over the moon when she started to make a udder because I was nervous she wouldn't breed again. 
And oh sally 2 face! How about she is yours! I'll split the shipping with you and everything lol after this morning her and her sisters are getting their very own pen! I had Trudy who was pretty sure I was forgetting one of her kids and I was dragging her along and two very cold kids in my arms and here comes sally and her sisters! You know even though they have only ever gotten their bottles hanging from the bottle feeder on the fence they were pretty sure my knees were going to feed them as I was going along! So they get their own pen or I'm going to end up killing them lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are all so cute


----------



## goathiker

Looking good as always. One of these years I will get down there to trade you a paint Lamancha doeling for a Boer doeling. DH would love one.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Cuteness!!! Glad you got the babies warmed up in time!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh if you ever come down this way or I make it up that way you will get first pick  
Thank you guys I’m almost to the end!! It’s so close but so far away lol I thought Anna would go last night but she was standing in her stall laughing at me this morning so still waiting! I think I’m down to 5. Charlotte I weaned her kid pretty close to putting the buck with her so probably open which is fine, and Cocoa was at the fair and I see no udder so I think she might be open too. I’m debating on moving them down by the bucks and watching for heats and having July August kids or just waiting for next year. Cocoa is my sons who he wants to show again so might just wait for next year


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute, a big congrats.


----------



## Jessica84

Ok here’s sally and her bottle sister Sasha in their nice new pen lol they are SO hard to get pictures of because all they think about is food lol


----------



## Jessica84

Oops a pic might help!


----------



## SalteyLove

They are so pretty!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww love the new babies! Sally and Sasha are so cute! No way they could be little monsters! lol  

Sounds like your having some crazy weather! I hope you get a break and have nice weather soon!
All it's done here is rain, rain, rain! It was cold today in the upper 30s for highs, but will be warmer tomorrow in the 50s, we'll be in the 70s on Tuesday! but extended forecast shows 50s-60s for highs.


----------



## Jessica84

Send that rain my way lol I’ll be ok with it. Poor grass has started but between the wind and sitting at only 1” of rain it’s looking kinda sad
And those two are very much trouble! Actually there are 4 and they are big time trouble lol


----------



## Jessica84

Well the dang die fairy has left lol more bucks! Sissy had 3 boys!!








First was head only couldn't get legs, second was upside down breech, do you know how confusing that is when your going down looking for legs??! And third was head only. But all 4 are good!
And because we all like babies lol here is my newest bottle baby I somehow got roped into! Meet Faline















She's out of my dad's old pet Brahma cow who passed away yesterday. She is super smart and latched onto the bottle as soon as I put it in her mouth! My dad called me this morning and asked if I needed help feeding her lol I was going to tell him no because it's his calf but knew I would still get conned into raising her lol plus my daughter loved Buddy they mother so it works


----------



## SalteyLove

Faline is gorgeous! Somehow I missed this updated.

Did the last 4 does after Sissy kid without issue? Sounds like Sissy gave you a run for your money - upside down breech?!? c'mon!


----------



## Jessica84

Ok so maybe I changed her name to dumbo lol it totally fits because she's a little slow (surprising for a Brahma!) and the big ears. I love her! So sweet and good!








Ok so after sissy, dang I can't see my reply now, sorry if I repeat something! Gigi has a huge boy! I was a little slow that day but after a few hours I tried to give her one of sissy's and she took it! Of course the small triplets so they are a funny pair lol my husband noticed something was hanging out of Gigi and when I checked it was a half grown dead kid  the next morning I found something in her stall and it was the kids tongue!!! She got flushed out after that!
We went out to eat that night and it snowed. I came home and checked on everyone and booboo had a single doeling on her own totally dry and healthy! 
The next morning my daughters doe was in labor. That poor girl checked her every half hour all day long and she had a big single boy that afternoon. And now I am just waiting on one more dang doe! She isn't overly close so might be awhile lol 
But all the kids are doing great! Very stubborn getting started In the creep feeder but I hung a heat lamp in there and they are starting to go in at night so I think we will get there!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh wow you've been super busy! Faline is so precious! I bet she will be a lot of fun to raise, especially for your daughter!

I'm glad all of the other births worked out, thankfully the triplets all survived and are doing well and Gigi adopted one! That is so weird about the dead kid and the tongue! Crazy how those kind of things happen!


----------



## SalteyLove

Oh my gosh that sweet milky face! Is she all Brahma or crossed with Angus? (I think I recall you run Angus cross?)


----------



## Jessica84

I usually detest bottle baby calfs (well bottle anything) I don’t like being butted between the legs and it hurts when they step on your foot! But she doesn’t do that! She eats and then just wants to be scratched. She is by far the sweetest calf I have bottle fed. Lol my daughter wants to take her to the fair lol I said NO! My dad (man child in his old age!) didn’t see why I wouldn’t let her and I reminded him of my brangus bull! I could do anything with that guy. I would sit on him, after we got done with the cattle drive we would lay under a tree eating potato chips. But at a drop of a hat something could rub him the wrong way and was totally unmanageable. That is a Brahma to a T! I think they are only have domestic lol but she is actually only 1/8 Brahma but her mom was the same way as my bull. The biggest pet till it’s time to come in to brand her calfs or get wormed or what not.
The tongue was so gross lol I saw it there and didn’t know what it was! So of course I had to pick it up and see what it was. I thought either maybe part of her uterus or maybe a odd clump or blood and fluid half dried. Once I realized what it was I said “OMG! It’s a tongue!!!” Then the kids of course that it was awesome and had to see it........my kids are not very domesticated either lol


----------



## Jessica84

Sorry I didn’t make myself clear  she is mostly angus


----------

